# Scott CR1



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello everyone
I'd already asked but, I would like to know the maximun of informations regarding the CR1.
Some of you will tell me that I jsut have to try it, but here (montreal) there is only 2 LBS and it's very difficult to have a demo.
Actually I have a Cannondale CAAD7. This is a good bike, but I need to ride above 35km-h to feel the bike alive, so I would like to know if the scott is the knid of bike that need to be always rushed to deliver me the maximun of his frame.
I read that the frame is very stiff, but in many case when the frame is very stiff you need a lot of watts to enjoy the frame.
I tried the Tarmac I can describe it like a nervous bike, I found the frame alive, very easy to give me back the power.
Thank you 
Crazy Attacker


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The difference between a CAAD7 and CR1 is night and day. The Cannondale feels very steady and steers rather slow, the CR1 on the other hand feels like a rocket not matter what speed.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

oh boy!
I need to ty it!
Thanks Divve


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Yup*

Well i currently ride a CAAD 6 and I am in the process of getting the money together for a Team CR1. A buddy demo'd one the other day and loved it. He is coming off of a c40 and was amazed at how quick it was (we live in the mountains) without sacrificing the ride quality. He has already put in his order for one. Stick with either the limited edition or team edition if you go with it!

Good Luck


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Boston Fan!
Thanks a lot!!! Now I can compare apple to apple CAAD6-CAAD7 even if they are not the same are very near.
You live in the mountains.... lucky you!!! so I guess that the CR1 is pretty easy in the mountains.
Last question, is the bike easy to change the rythm, without stolen you a lot of energy?
I know that I want a lot of thing for a bike, I know that the perfect bike doesn't exist but ...
So thanks a lot and Go Boston Go! Since Montreal doesn't have the Expos I am looking the boston game.
Good rides
Stef


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Yup*

It will suit you pretty good (wish you could ride one though) It's pretty much a rocket at all speeds and doesn't suck up your energy! and changing speeds is smooth!! The only other bike i have considered after looking around extensively is the Look 486. 

http://www.lookcyclesusa.com/f-kg486.htm# 

Good Luck I am sure you will be happy!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

hello mtbykr
Thanks a lot, but did you also try the 486?
Cheers
Stef


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*I wish*



Crazy Attacker said:


> hello mtbykr
> Thanks a lot, but did you also try the 486?
> Cheers
> Stef


No, there is no Look dealer anywhere near here. Well one shop can get them but don't stock them. I called to inquire and all he wanted to do was sell me a madone, so that's where it ended! I am basing it off of everything that I could read on it (and it was alot) and Look has such a solid rep.

If you can find one to ride I would love to hear what you think! Good Luck


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok mtbykr
Regarding the 486 I read a lot a review on french paper, it's a pretty good bike for those you have 900 watts each leg. The bike is too rigid. When you have the power this is OK, but if a day you are out of gas.... good bye Charlie.
The 585 or the 555 are a better choice. If you take a look at the peloton this year no one is using anymore the 486.
For the pice the 555 is a good buy, I just read an article on a french paper on it.
Well I will try to found more info about the CR1 but I am pretty sure that the next year I will riding it!
Thanks and have a good summer
Stef


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

The CR1 is an awsome bike. I bought mine yesterday after riding a Tarmac Comp since March. The CR1 is smooth and fast. It handles so good that it is almost unbelievable. I knew I had to have the CR1 very quickly into my test ride. I rode the CR1 Team (not Team Issue) first then I rode the Pro. I rode two more bikes after the Pro but did not even do the entire loop of the test ride because my mind was already set on the CR1 Pro. This bike is the perfect compromise between my old Look KG281 and my Tarmac Comp. It is everything that I could ask for in a bike.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Kevin
Perfect!!! One month ago I tried a Tarmac... It was bad, and honstly I loved the feeling of the ride.
Now becasue of *YOU*, I don't have any other choice to buy a CR1.
Actually I have a 58 in cannondale but it's more a real 56, so with the CR1 I have 2 choice L or XL, I don't know yet, I will see with my LBS, but I'll prefere a L. I read that the CR1 climb like a mountain goat, is it true?
I will buy the Team just for the frame and replace the shimano 105 by my Chorus and probably do a upgrade on the wheel, I don't know which one.
So Kevin have a good summer 
Cheers
Stef


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

You won't regret getting the CR1. I have noticed my climbs to be easier. I normally sit on my climbs but on my ride yesterday I stood ALOT while climbing. It never felt right for me to stand and climb on any of my previous bikes but this on begs for it. I love the acceleration and power tansfer of this bike. Mine is a XL (58cm) and it is perfect for me. 

Please keep us udated on your decision.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Kevin
Tell me you work for Scott ;-)
I go in France for 2 weeks with my CAAD7 and at my return I will go directly to my LBS.
Strange thing I usually climb 50% stood and 50% on the bench, now I really want to try this rocket, but I will have to wait spring 2006 before riding the CR1 outside... I leave my canada so end of October and this is it, no more bike outside, I just my my Tacx and the tape recorded of the Tour de France...
I will tell you my comments Kevin!
Do you love your Ksyrium Elite? I have one set (black) and this year even after checking the tension in the spoke I felt them not enought rigid. When I stood I heard the magnet on the font wheel touching the captor, and in a step climb my rear wheel touch the brake pad.
My advise, ask you LBSs to check the tension of the spoke.... you will feel the difference.
Cheers
Stef


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

*Some measure*

Hello Kevinmcdade
I need your help
Here the LBS don't have all the size in stock.
Something I think that Canada is a country in a way of construction like HAITI 

On the picture I made some line, I will need 3 measures, 
axel BB to the top of your saddle
and the 2 others from the floor to the center of the tube, please take the center this is important to compare with my CAAD7.

Thanks you very much for your help
Stef


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

My 2 cents.. I purchased a 05 six13 saeco edition early this year and fell in love with the ride and stiffness.. Ive purchased many o bikes latest was Giant TCR Comp. Went to my LBS saw this Scotts which i saw on some local bike rides and thought to my self nice bike but all carbon? so i decided to test ride one (not my size) but only one they built and next thing you no i was handing my CC over  ... So ive sold the Giant and now a Proud owner of the CR1 team along with my six13. both rides are the same with stiffness CR1 a little bit stiffer climbing but comfort CR1 takes the cake..Heres a pic of this nice Ferrari


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*CR1 Frame Geometry*

Hi, I am collecting my CR1 Team (105 group) next week!  

Not sure if this helps but I found the frame geometry on the Scott Web site -> http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=5839&feature=geometry

BTW, I am 6 feet, 176lbs and I ordered a XL (closer in geometry to my current bike).

Ride On!


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

way2fast4u said:


> My 2 cents..


 EEEEKKK!!!! your not clamping that thing by the TT are you!?!?!?!


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

FTF said:


> EEEEKKK!!!! your not clamping that thing by the TT are you!?!?!?!


Lol naw its just pretty much hanging there not clamped....


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

way2fast4u said:


> Lol naw its just pretty much hanging there not clamped....


 I thought about that, then the bike looked like it was at a ackward angle... Anyways, good to hear.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello
I am 6,2 and I think to order a L.
Is it you LBS that tell you that you need a XL?
Cheers
Stef


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*Have you seen the 06 models and colour options?*

WOW. Some of those are lairy. Got to say i think the Team Issue is still the best looking but im glad i got an 05 version with DA.


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

update.. O my just got new wheels bike looks awsome!! im really digging this bike over my six13 =-( ... sad 2 say but now maybe in the market for a all aluminum scotts..O yea 4got i changed cranks.. Dura ace fells much stiffer then FSA Mega EXO.. my 2 pennies.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

OK guys
That's it last sunday I broke my front fork on my Cannondale.....
My CR1 is ordered 
Post you picts probably next monday, thank a lot to all who answer to my questions!!
I think that we need our own forum!!!
Stef


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*What Size?*



Crazy Attacker said:


> Hello
> I am 6,2 and I think to order a L.
> Is it you LBS that tell you that you need a XL?
> Cheers
> Stef


Hi Stef, sorry to miss your message, was away for a couple of days. I must 1st say that I am not a very experienced biker. I have a 1989 Centurion Ironman which I re-activated a 6 months ago to join a triathlon, with the promise to myself that if I manage to complete I will buy myself a CR1. 

So I completed it and ordered one and FINALLY last week I received my 2005 model at the LBS. Size wise, I chose a XL based on my current frame size and also the fitting guide on www.wrenchscience.com since I have never had a compact frame road bike.

Now that I have gotten one (short) test ride, I find it fits pretty well. I like to ride with the seat slightly forward so reach seems okay so far. Will have to go for a longer ride next weekend to figure out if I need to go to a shorter stem, but so far so good.

The bike is magic, even with the 105 group - then again, my current bike is a 1989 steel bike so I guess the difference is amplified. Very comfy - about the same as my 1989 steel bike, and VERY light on sprints and climbs. I was going up my usual hill on a higher gear than normal without even knowing it!

I hope you are getting a '05 model, the '06 model colours are too "Giant" like for me. 

I think with your riding style you will LOVE this bike. Please let me know how much once you get it!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

*7.2 kg...*

Hello guys!
Thanks to all of you who answer to my questions!
Yesterday was my first ride... Magic!
The bike is confortable, stable and accelarate like a rocket.
Incredible, I could feel each pedale stroke even if I use the 52 or the 36....
Final configuration in 2 weeks with my news brake.... FRM Ti 
Have a good ride.
Stef


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I bought a L with a sterm of 12 cms


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree yesterday I feel riding 2 km/h faster .... may be the excitation 
I love the fact that I could climb with power or easely the bike allows the 2 styles, next week end long hilly ride!!!
Cheers


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Crazy Attacker said:


> Hello guys!
> Thanks to all of you who answer to my questions!
> Yesterday was my first ride... Magic!
> The bike is confortable, stable and accelarate like a rocket.
> ...


 So what exactly is on it?


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*Speed & Cadence Sensors*

Nice pictures Stef, a great looking bike! I am probably biased as it looks a bit like mine.  

Question: 
Is anyone using speed/cadence sensors with computers/HRM on their CR1? I am setting up the Polar speed and cadence sensors on my new bike for use with the S625X. Anyone with installation tips to share? E.g. our down tube is rather thick, so can the cable ties provided actually fit? Do you have favourite positions for the sensors and why? I have heard that our glossy paint finish chips easy, thinking of using some old inner tube to cushion the cable ties - is that a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

So what exactly is on it?
Chorus shifter
Chorus Fr/Re derailleur
Chain Record 
FSA carbon Compact + BB FSA titane
Tire = Vredestein Fortezza ( 180 gr)
Bench Arione
Wheel Set Bontrager race lite
speedplay 
Bottel cage Elite Carbon
Stef


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

So what exactly is on it?
Chorus shifter
Chorus Fr/Re derailleur
Chain Record 
FSA carbon Compact + BB FSA titane
Tire = Vredestein Fortezza ( 180 gr)
Bench Arione
Wheel Set Bontrager race lite
speedplay 
Bottel cage Elite Carbon
Stef


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Kewlnitrox
I didn't use heart rate, so imagine a cadence meter.....
To protect the frame I use Hockey tape the clear one, this is not the perfect protection but this is strong enought and it's cheap so you can change it as you want.
Stef


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*No hockey tape in this part of the world...*

BUT I remember what they look like... Similar to tennis racket head tape ya? Would the paint finish peel off with it?  

Thinking of using cut out old inner tube, but I guess over time that could disintegrate too...

Can't wait for the weekend to go riding!



Crazy Attacker said:


> Thanks Kewlnitrox
> I didn't use heart rate, so imagine a cadence meter.....
> To protect the frame I use Hockey tape the clear one, this is not the perfect protection but this is strong enought and it's cheap so you can change it as you want.
> Stef


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*Velcro*

...you know the sticky backed type, the fluffy side on the bike between the cables.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

The glue on the tape is not enought strong to peel of the finish.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

...actually im off for a ride right now.


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*Velcro...*

sounds really interesting... Except I am confused by how to use it. Sorry but do you mean just stick it on the frame such that the fluffy side is facing the cables? Any chance of a pic illustration?



Piles said:


> ...you know the sticky backed type, the fluffy side on the bike between the cables.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

"sounds really interesting... Except I am confused by how to use it. Sorry but do you mean just stick it on the frame such that the fluffy side is facing the cables? Any chance of a pic illustration?"

Thats it. Exactly what i mean. Never needs replacing because it never wears out. Well, 3 years on my Mtb and still ok, and it never looks crapy and therefore in need of replacement.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

*My news brake set*

_Kewlnitrox_
How are you?
I received my new brake set
Take a look
Stef


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

*Hi!*



Crazy Attacker said:


> _Kewlnitrox_
> How are you?
> I received my new brake set
> Take a look
> Stef


Hi Stef,

WOW! Nice brakes! They look light too.  The 105 brakes feel a bit uncertain, not very confidence inspiring...

I am sorry to report that I have yet to remove the plastic disk - one of these days I will lose control and cut it off with my wire cutters. 

My 1st race on the CR1 is coming in 10 days - a short Triathlon. It will be just about the same course that I did some months back on the old bike so it will be interesting to see the time difference. 

Oh, I have also fixed the Polar speed and candence sensors on the bike with some old inner tube as cushion. Not the prettiest solution in the world, but it works!


----------

